# DIV- und IFRAME-Höhe



## Methos (9. April 2006)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich habe eine Seite mithilfe von divs aufgebaut. Der Mainbereich ist mit einem iframe versehen über den content eingespielt wird.

Wenn allerdings der iframe content zu lang ist, entstehen teilweise 2 Scrollbalken.
Einer für die normale Seite, der andere für den iframe.

Bisher konnte ich das Problem nur umgehen, indem ich dem iframe eine feste höhe mitgegeben habe. Das sieht dann allerdings doof aus wenn der content nicht so lang ist.


----------



## webrambler (9. April 2006)

Hi,

meines Wissens nach kannst du einem iframe keine variable Höhe zuweisen. Übrigens sind die Dinger nicht barrierefrei.

Wenn du PHP zur Verfügung hast, hol die den Inhalt mit include() rein. Das vermeidet beide o.g. Nachteile.

Gruß
Heinrich


----------



## Methos (9. April 2006)

ja ich weiß schon. Verwend die Dinger sonst auch nie 

Allerdings gibts da leider keine andere Lösung. Der content kann nur so mit eingebaut werden. Aber wenns keine andere möglichkeit gibt mit der höhe dann muß ich wohl damit leben


----------



## webrambler (9. April 2006)

Hi,

 Mit der Library von Dreamweaver geht es auch (wenn du das hast).

Gruß
Heinrich


----------



## Methos (9. April 2006)

ne hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## webrambler (10. April 2006)

Hi,

mal einen Tipp. Besuch doch mal einen Volkshochschulkurs. Nicht nur dass die Profis dort auch richtigen Web-Hasen noch was beibringen können, sondern du kannst mit der Teilnahmebescheinigung des Kurses über cobra eine Lizenz des kompletten Macromedia MX Studios (inkl. Dreamweaver 8, Flash, Fireworks, Contribute usw.) für 99,00 Euro erwerben.

Gruß
Heinrich


----------



## Maik (11. April 2006)

Für einen iFrame liesse sich auf zwei Weisen eine dynamische/variable Höhe einrichten:


CSS: Die iFrame-Höhe passt sich der vertikalen Browserfenstergröße an (und nicht dem Inhalt):

workaround für iframe width:100% in DIV mit Margin gesucht


JS: Die iFrame-Höhe passt sich dem eingebundenen Inhalt an:

http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/iframe_resize2/


----------



## franz007 (11. April 2006)

webrambler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mal einen Tipp. Besuch doch mal einen Volkshochschulkurs. Nicht nur dass die Profis dort auch richtigen Web-Hasen noch was beibringen können, sondern du kannst mit der Teilnahmebescheinigung des Kurses über cobra eine Lizenz des kompletten Macromedia MX Studios (inkl. Dreamweaver 8, Flash, Fireworks, Contribute usw.) für 99,00 Euro erwerben.
> 
> ...



Die Studentenversion von Studio 8 kostet algemein nur 99 €, gibts auch bei Amazon, wie und ob du nachweisen musst dass du Student oder Schüler bist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## webrambler (11. April 2006)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Studentenversion von Studio 8 kostet algemein nur 99 €, gibts auch bei Amazon, wie und ob du nachweisen musst dass du Student oder Schüler bist weiß ich aber nicht.



Schu mal hier nach http://www.cobra-shop.de

Gruß
Heinrich


----------



## Methos (14. April 2006)

so hab mir jetzt einiges überlegt und hab mich dazu entschlossen das ganze via frames zu lösen:

Nur hab ich jetzt folgendes Problem:

index.php

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN">
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
if (self.parent.frames.length != 0) self.parent.location="http://test.domain.de/";
var deineVariable = "kjzg";
function querEinst() {
  var Qseite = location.search;
  if(Qseite) {
    frames.inhalt.location.href=Qseite.substring(1,Qseite.length);
   };
};


//-->
</script>
</head>

<frameset cols="30%,*" border="1" frameborder="1" framespacing="1">
<frame src="navigation.htm" name="nav" id="nav">
<frame src="inhalt.php" name="inhalt" id="inhalt">
</frameset>
</html>
```

inhalt.php

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function checkQuer() {
  if (parent.deineVariable=="kjzg") deineVariable = "kjzg";
    else location.href="http://test.domain.de" + location.pathname;
    };
    //-->
    </script>
    </head>
    <body onLoad="checkQuer()">
    inhalt
    </body>
    </html>
```

Damit der Frame auch immer vollständig angezeigt wird, hab ich ein javascript eingebaut.
Das klappt auch soweit. Allerdings hängt es an test.domain.de?/inhalt.php z.b. an.

Dies wollte ich nun mit folgendem Eintrag abändern:


```
RewriteEngine on
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteBase /

allow from all
RewriteRule ^([a-z0-9-]+).html$ index.php?/$1
```

Das klappt auch, wenn ich nun allerdings, test.domain.de/inhalt.php aufrufe, läuft das ganze in einer Endlosschleife ab.
Die .php Dateien werden zwar eigenltich nicht direkt aufgerufen, da diese immer umgewandelt werden, aber falls es doch mal jemand macht, möchte ich nicht unbedingt das es in einer Endlosschleife endet 

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.

Was ihr von der Lösung so haltet würd mich natürlich auch interessieren


----------

